
IBM: Commercial Nanotube Transistors Are Coming Soon (2014) - hongzi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/528601/ibm-commercial-nanotube-transistors-are-coming-soon/
======
hongzi
Now that 2020 is around the corner, I'm wondering the latest technical
development.

